
iOS 11.0.1 availble - sbuk
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201222
======
apeacox
I hope they’ll bring some fix for battery drain as soon as possible.

~~~
thinkythought
i was hoping a restore would mitigate this... but nope

so far on 11.0.1 all morning(and after charging up during and after the
update, and doing a fresh restore of 11.0 just last night) it doesn't seem any
better at all. This is on a 6S+ that has something like 90% capacity left on
the battery

~~~
KiDD
Restored as new and not from backup?

